# Gigging Action Video



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Takes awhile to get through the crap, but has some good gigging action. I like the sound effects added to the sticking.

<U>http://nightstalkerguideservice.com/flounderwars.wmv</U>http://nightstalkerguideservice.com/bestnight.wmv


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Great Video!! Oh, the cinematography!!!

Good Catch as well!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That has been on his website for quite a while.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Cocaine is a powerful drug....Awesome video captain....


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't seen that video for a while. Stcik'n W/ Darth!


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I totally dig the cape


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Great video!!:clap:clap:clap I watched it twice.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny they guy has a good imagination and sence of humor. I bet he would be fun to fish with.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

bahahahhaahhahaahahhahaaha. funniest video i have seen in a long time. awesome


----------

